# Safari 6 : récupérer mes signets



## Masson.S (19 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous

Voila je suis passé ce week end sous mountain lion avec une clean install avant cela j étais sous snow leopard je mettais fait une liste de signet sur safari pour snow leo et impossible de les installer dans safari 6 je fait importer signet je les importe et apres sa je met ce qui doit aller dans barre de signet et le reste  dans menu signet sauf que cela n apparait pas quand je vais dans le menu signet idem dans ma barre de signet reste apple facebook twitter et autre mais pas ceux que j ai selectionner comment faire ?

Merci de votre aide 

Amicalement


----------



## otgl (19 Août 2012)

Peut-être que ceci peut résoudre le problème:

Aller dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > iCloud.
Dans la fenêtre iCloud, décocher la case "Safari".
Et là, essaie d'ajouter de nouveaux signets. Si le problème n'est toujours pas résolu:

Dans le menu de Finder, cliquer sur Aller. Un sous-menu apparaît.
Maintenir la touche Alt appuyée. "Blbliothèque" apparaît dans le sous-menu.
Cliquer sur "Bibliothèque" et double-cliquer sur "Safari".
Mettre le fichier "Bookmarks.plist" à la Corbeille.


----------



## Masson.S (19 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide 

Alors pour la premiere chose que tu ma expliquer sache que icloud n es pas encore activer sur mon imac donc je pense pas que cela vienne de la car quand j essaie de faire pref systeme puis icloud il me demande de me loguer
La deuxieme solution dont tu ma fait part ne fonctionne pas non plus car dans le dossier safarie je n ai qu un dossier extensions et rien de plus 

Merci de ton aide 
As tu deja entendu parle de ce petit desagrement ?

Amicalement


----------



## otgl (19 Août 2012)

Hmm... ce n'est pas le normal que ton dossier "Safari" soit vide. Probablement que les permissions de ce dossier sont erronées. Essaie ceci:

Quitter Safari.
Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque.
Sélectionner ta partition principale dans la liste.
Dans l'onglet "S.O.S." cliquer sur "Réparer les permissions du disque".
Et là, essaie d'ajouter de nouveaux signets. Si le problème n'est toujours pas résolu:

Dans le menu de Finder, cliquer sur Aller. Un sous-menu apparaît.
Maintenir la touche Alt appuyée. "Blbliothèque" apparaît dans le sous-menu.
Cliquer sur "Bibliothèque".
Faire un clic droit sur le dossier "Safari".
Choisir "Lire les informations".
Dans la fenêtre Infos cliquer sur "Partages et permissions".
Spécifier les mêmes "Partages et permissions" que dans la capture d'écran que j'ai mise.


----------



## Masson.S (19 Août 2012)

Merci

Je suis en train d essayer je te tient au courant derniere chose j essaie sur mon imac fraichement mis sous 10.8 et mon macbook pro en 10.8 aussi et meme souci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

Cela ne fonctionne toujours pas 

Déjà quand je veux supprimer ce qui es dans la barre de signet je prend les signet installe par Apple et je les vire a la corbeille mais il s efface pas de la vrai barre des signet et deuxiement quand je prend tous mes dossier et que je les ajoute a menu signet il y sont mais rien n apparait dans signet dans la barre de menu au dessus 

As tu une idée ?

Merci de ton aide

PS : je rappel que ce souci es sur mon IMac et aussi mon MacBook Pro


----------



## otgl (19 Août 2012)

Étrange... Et as-tu essayé d'ajouter des signets normalement, en faisant Signets > Ajouter un signet? Quelques dernières suggestions:

Aller dans le menu Safari.
S'assurer que "Navigation privée" n'est pas coché.
Dans le menu Safari, cliquer sur "Réinitialiser Safari..." et cocher toutes les cases.
Et là, essaie d'ajouter de nouveaux signets. Si le problème n'est toujours pas résolu:

Réinstaller Safari 6 à partir de http://swcdn.apple.com/content/down...nbldi18zcrqo8a8uq88rnjushqliu/Safari6Lion.pkg


----------



## Masson.S (19 Août 2012)

merci dans ce cas je vais reinstaller mais dit moi peux tu me dire comment supprimer donc l ancien safari 6 j aimerais faire cela proprement et correctement

Merci


----------



## otgl (19 Août 2012)

Masson.S a dit:


> merci dans ce cas je vais reinstaller mais dit moi peux tu me dire comment supprimer donc l ancien safari 6 j aimerais faire cela proprement et correctement



En gros, tu peux supprimer les dossiers suivants dans le dossier ~/Bibliothèque (j'ai déjà expliqué comment accéder à ce dossier):


```
~/Bibliothèque/Caches/com.apple.Safari
~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Metadata/Safari
~/Bibliothèque/Safari
~/Bibliothèque/Saved Application State/com.apple.Safari.savedState
```

L'installateur se chargera de réinstaller le reste.


----------



## Masson.S (19 Août 2012)

Merci à toi 
Sa fonctionne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------

Resolu


----------



## sunnypearl (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai suivi votre probleme / solution .. 
Je viens d installer lion mountain et donc safari 6.
Je ne sais pas prjkoi il m'a repris de vieux signets ??
bref j'ai le fichier Bookmarks.plist dans ma time machine mais :
--> je n'ai pas de dossier : utilisateur / bibliothèque / safari !!
donc je ne trouve pas le fichier ou sont rangés mes signets pour les remplacer par les anciens .. 
HELP 
merci d'avance


----------



## otgl (16 Septembre 2012)

sunnypearl a dit:


> je n'ai pas de dossier : utilisateur / bibliothèque / safari !!



Le dossier Bibliothèque est invisible sous Mountain Lion. Pour y accéder:

Dans le menu de Finder, cliquer sur Aller. Un sous-menu apparaît.
Maintenir la touche Alt appuyée. "Blbliothèque" apparaît dans le sous-menu.
Cliquer sur "Bibliothèque".
Tu peux aussi le rendre visible de façon définitive:

Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.
Copier et coller: 
	
	



```
chflags nohidden ~/Library
```

Appuyer sur la touche Entrée.


----------



## matprod (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 
je rebondis sur cette conversation pour essayer une manie qui me rendrait bien service.
Mon imac m'a lâché (alim je crois) et en attendant d'ouvrir le capot pour mettre les mai,s dans le cambouis, j'ai sur un disque dur les sauvegardes Time Machine.
Je peux donc grâce à mon macbook accéder aux données. Mais…
J'aimerais retrouver les signets dans la sauvegarde, et comme c'est pas sur la même machine et que je veux pas écraser ce qu'il y a sur le macbook je cherche un moyen de récupérer les signets safari et la liste de lecture pour les lires sur le macbook.
Je sais pas si j'ai été clair.
Bon si vous avez une idée, merci d'avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2015)

~/Library/Safari/Bookmarks.plist


----------

